# Substitute for Parana Pine



## oakfield (5 Aug 2010)

A customer has asked me to quote for some shelves made from Parana Pine, to match existing ones.

After having a read, it seems that Parana Pine is not easy to get hold of anymore and the fact that it is classed as 'Critically Endangered' will help persuade the customer to go for a different wood.

Can anyone recommend another timber that is similar in appearance and easy to get hold of?

Thanks,
Mark.


----------



## hanser (5 Aug 2010)

Mark 

Well it's plan but..........be prepared for your customer saying you can get it on Ebay..... Yorkshire Oak http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/909-Parana-Pine-T ... 1c146782ef


----------



## jasonB (5 Aug 2010)

Well you won't get many shelves out of that one board.

I asked a similar question about 18mths ago as I needed architrave, skirtings etc for a house that was trimmed out in Parana pine, in the end I went for clear Douglas Fir and got a french polisher in to match it in. I'm working in the same house at the moment, will try and take some photos tomorrow so you can get an idea of what it came out like.

I do have a small stash of PP as the same room was paneled out in 7ft x 14" wide boards which I kept  

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/i-sh ... ght=parana pine

Jason


----------



## Benchwayze (6 Aug 2010)

You can still buy 'Pitch Pine'. That hasn't many knots, and the resinous scent does eventually go away.

You could use Douglas Fir as well. Canadian Yellow Pine looks promising.
These timbers are 'low to medium priced' ( whatever that means) at 

http://www.sykestimber.co.uk/

Good firm to deal with. 

HTH 
John


----------



## jasonB (6 Aug 2010)

The problem with pitch and yellow pine is they have a much more pronounced grain, with parana you can hardly see any difference between summer & winter growth.

Jason

PS Battery went flat so you will have to wait until next week


----------



## Benchwayze (7 Aug 2010)

jasonB":mdsc19c6 said:


> The problem with pitch and yellow pine is they have a much more pronounced grain, with parana you can hardly see any difference between summer & winter growth.
> 
> Jason
> 
> PS Battery went flat so you will have to wait until next week



You could be right about the grain, but needs must etc... 

I'll hang onto my 8 cube or so then! 8) 

I feel some bedroom furniture coming on. As Parana Pine is rather soft, it isn't going to get much knocking around upstairs. :wink: 

John


----------

